# Child Benefit - Republic of Ireland to UK



## rsingh2009 (1 May 2007)

Hi All,
     I needed your kind advice in relation to the following. I am a non EU//EEA citizen, Myself and my wife were previously working in the Republic of Ireland for 3 years before we decided to relocate to UK. My child had been receiving her child benefit then.

    Now ever since we have moved to UK we have still been receiving the child benefi in our Irish bank account. I was wondering that receiving this Irish child benefit when I am no residing in Ireland is that fine and who should I inform about this. 

    Currently in UK I am no receiving any child benefit hence I was assuming that based on my and my spouse contributions, we should continue receiving the child benefit. 

     Would appreciate if some of you knowledgable people can guide me.

Regards,
Rand


----------



## sarah 2000 (1 May 2007)

As far as i am aware it is illegal to claim child benifit or and other social welfare if you leave the country.  you should have contacted the department of social welfare to let them know what you planned to do. i would advise you to contact them as soon as possible to sort this out.  i dont have numbers for social welfare.


----------



## pat127 (1 May 2007)

sarah 2000 said:


> As far as i am aware it is illegal to claim child benifit or and other social welfare if you leave the country.  you should have contacted the department of social welfare to let them know what you planned to do. i would advise you to contact them as soon as possible to sort this out.  i dont have numbers for social welfare.



"The customer must notify the Department of any changes in circumstances which may affect their entitlement. A list of such circumstances is included in the order book and the customer's signature on the payment book is to the effect that s/he has read and fully understands these instructions and obligations."

The address to contact is:-

Dept of Social and Family Affairs,
Child Benefit Section,
St Oliver Plunkett Road,
Letterkenny,
Co Donegal,


Tel: From Outside Ireland (00 353 1 704 3000)


----------

